# Review: Recipes from Historic California: A Restaurant Guide and Cookbook



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

History lessons seasoned with recipes from some of the world's most famous restaurants is what you find within _Recipes from Historic California_. This book is not an overview of California cuisine throughout the ages. Instead, you are taken on a tour of California landmarks and given a recipe or two from their famed kitchens. And, by landmarks, I am referring to world class culinary destinations from around California-The French Laundry, Bouchon, The Ritz-Carlton, and The Beverly Wilshire to name a few. Many of these landmarks are well-aged hotspots that have dished up fine dining fare for decades. Others are modern restaurants that made their homes in towns and buildings of historical significance. Whichever the case may be, learning the background of each of these kitchens, and the recipes that come from them, makes an entertaining read, but not too functional a cookbook.

Click here to read the full review


----------

